# I dont know what to call this problem.



## Maharg (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry fellas, but I'm computer illiterate.
When I want to reply or post a thread the input window is a good size and I can see everything I type.
But as soon as I move my cursor onto anything else (eg: place image, fonts etc.) the window minimises to about two columns width, which makes it realy hard for me to see my input.
The only way I can get it back to normal size is to hit the preview button again, which brings everything back to what I think it should look like, as long as my cursor dosen't touch anything else.
Is this normal or is it me?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm. I would run a virus check. The window is right below the last post and should not be resized if your cursor moves into it. Sounds like you have caught a cold. What virus protection are you running?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you on a laptop? I know the glidepoint mouse on some laptops has a tendency to wig out and do crazy things.


----------



## Maharg (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm using a desktop PC, XP and McAfee anti-virus, it checks ok.
 Evanglider I am using cordless mouse and keyboard, maybe thats the problem.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you changed the batteries in the mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Maharg (Jun 20, 2007)

Constantly.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 20, 2007)

If you have a wired keyboard and mouse to try, I would try that and see if your problem goes away. Then you can narrow it down to which of the 2 it is by process of elimination.


----------



## Maharg (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok i'll see what I can do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maharg (Jul 22, 2007)

Problem solved, I was using Opera as my browser, and this was happening on a couple of the Forums I frequent. Anyway I had to use Firefox to do some transactions, when I was finished I logged in here and everything worked fine.

Evan I tried a wired keyboard and nothing changed.

Thank you all for the help. 

All the best.

Graham.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmmm, I never thought to ask what browser. My bad! I'm glad that it's working though.


----------

